# Crispy



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

*This is Crispy and he was real easy to make. I think in total it took me about 5 hours, that included the painting and everything.

What supplies you will need:

1 - Cheapo Skeleton from Big Lots
1 - Foam Skull head - (I used the resin type one from Big Lots
1 - 10' section of ¾" PVC pipe 
2 - 90 degree ¾ connectors
4 - 45 degree ¾ connectors
1 - T ¾ connector
1 - Can of Great Stuff - That expanding foam stuff
1 - Roll of Masking Tape
1 - Can or Red Spray Paint
1 - Can of Black Spray Paint
A lot of old Newspaper 
Masking Tape
A lot of rubber gloves
2 - Wire hangers - Opitional

A pair of metal clippers
A saw
Drywall Screws

I first separated the cheapo skeleton and I cut a hole in the top of the neck section, also in the shoulder sections. The measurement and cut of the shoulders was eyeballed and just make sure you leave an inch of PVC exposed from the skeleton. I screwed 4 drywall screws through the skelly and PVC (2 in the front, 2 in the back)

I used a 45-degree connector for the shoulder joint and again measure your own arms to get the cuts for the PVC. I cut the connector tabs from the arms and with the wire cutters, cut around it to make a circle for the PVC to fit. You might have to split the bone in half so that it fits on the PVC. Just tape the bone together over the PVC.

I used another 45-degree connector to connect the forearm to the upper arm. Do the same with the cuts and measurements for the forearm.

For the pelvis, I cut out the middle top section and put a T connector in there and also cut out the holes for the legs with the wire cutters. The cheapo skellys have no space between the hips and ribs so make sure you cut a piece of PVC to extend the ribs to the hips. I used 3 drywall screws to keep the skelly from slipping off the PVC. I also cut an inch from the PVC at the bottom of the chest and added a 45-degree connector so it would look like he was lunging at people.

I cut 2 4" pieces of PVC for the hips and used 90 degree connectors to attach the hips to the legs. Again cut holes in the bones and you will have to saw the bones in half to get the desired length you want.

I plan on using rebar to stake Crispy into the ground so I cut a hole on the top of the Cheapo skelly foot for the PVC and a smaller one on the bottom for the Rebar.

 

Here is a pic of it put together

Crispy looks a little anorexic so I took my newspaper and bulked up the arms and his stomach area. Also don't forget his shoulder and hip area for the newspaper and tape. I should have added some ribs but Oh well, there is always Crispy v.2 that I can do.

I also taped the leg bones to the PVC so they wouldn't slip. Now it came time for the messy part.


Here it is again with the tape job

Get you can of Great Stuff and put on the gloves. That stuff is sticky and messy. I worked one section at a time spraying the foam and when it got tacky, spreading it around in places. With one can I got the whole body done, minus the feet and head. I also used the foam to attach my monster hands (Had these lying around and was too lazy to make my own). But if you want to they have enough tutorials on how to make hands with wire hangers and the Great Stuff.

The head was easy, Just bore out a hole in the base and stuck it on to a 6" piece of PVC and used 1 drywall screw to attach it to the Skelly.

After letting it dry, now it was time for the paint job. Started with the red paint and painted the whole thing then with the black paint I gave it the crispy look.

 
*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good. I've always said that those bluckies were hard to work with, but you did a pretty good job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good monger

you gonna have him walkin on fire?


----------

